# 1979 Colnago Super Record Pantographed



## bikemonkey (Jan 18, 2019)

If this doesn't make your heart race then you better get to the ER...


----------



## juvela (Jan 18, 2019)

-----

Thanks for sharing this find.

This model of NISI rim seems slightly early for a 1979 machine.

Are they Sludis?

----


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jan 18, 2019)

Pretty bike, are the spokes tied and soldered with brass? 

I would have a hard time not putting a Brooks on to match the hoods and tires, but that appears to be a nice race saddle. 

Looks like tubs, if so good call in not going with the cheap Rally tires, the green Logo would have matched but they are horrible tires that always flat and get lumps.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice!
I can't recall ever seeing a Colnago in green before.
I like it!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 18, 2019)

Bikerider007 said:


> Pretty bike, are the spokes tied and soldered with brass?
> 
> I would have a hard time not putting a Brooks on to match the hoods and tires, but that appears to be a nice race saddle.
> 
> Looks like tubs, if so good call in not going with the cheap Rally tires, the green Logo would have matched but they are horrible tires that always flat and get lumps.



the saddle looks like a hide-covered Unicanitor, and probably just the type saddle for that bike.  I rode one of those on my first Raleigh, in fact, it left the bike shop with it in place of the padded metal-pan saddle that was shipped on the bike.

And yes, Brooks to ride, Unicanitor to show

now we need photos of the crank and stem pantographs


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 18, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> the saddle looks like a hide-covered Unicanitor, and probably just the type saddle for that bike.  I rode one of those on my first Raleigh, in fact, it left the bike shop with it in place of the padded metal-pan saddle that was shipped on the bike.
> 
> And yes, Brooks to ride, Unicanitor to show
> 
> now we need photos of the crank and stem pantographs




Here is the eBay link.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2019)

Sharp looking machine......really  digging that green


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 19, 2019)

text book definition of bicycle porn, I've never seen a Colnago in green before such a beautiful machine.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 19, 2019)

That color is beautiful.


----------

